# Average growth rate after 6 months



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I know genetics means a lot, but just out of curiosity I was wondering on average how much will a pup grow after 6 months old. How much has your pup grown since that age? My little pup is 6 months 35 lbs and about 19inches at her shoulders. I'm not concerned how big she will get, just like I said I am curious to know if they grow much past 6 months of age. Thanks ahead of time for everyone's input.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You answered your own question, each dog is different. One thing many go by is to take the weight of the pup at 4 months and double it. It should give you an idea of how big they will get.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

my dog only grew one more inch before she turned a year old


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

My boy is going on 6 months going on 7 months old in 12 days, he`s 20" tall and 56 lbs with an 19" head.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> You answered your own question, each dog is different. One thing many go by is to take the weight of the pup at 4 months and double it. It should give you an idea of how big they will get.


Yep just keep in mind it is an estimate and theres no real way to tell, its more of a wait and see. According to the 2nd vet visit after we got Myles, they said he will get 70lbs. :rofl: Now 85lbs and still growing. :roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's true I forgot to add it is only an estimate


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 3, 2012)

*similar question*

hey there,
Im new to the forum and to Bullies! I just adopted a little blue girl. first got her on oct. 13th 2012 she was 16lbs at about 4 months old. (she was starved and thrown out of the window of a truck someone got her and took her to the vet my neighbor runs a rescue and she has been with me ever since that day) The vet stated she should have been closer to 26lbs not 16. by Nov. 29th (a little over 5mo old now, i guess) she weighed in at 33lbs. she doubled in a month, but i am wondering if anyone knows if she will get much bigger? she is no longer growing and gaining the weight as she has been, but she was 10lbs underweight so im guessing thats why the rapid growth and now its normalizing i guess, but will this effect future growth since she was starved like that? ive already gotten her fixed, been working on getting her hair and skin better (yay vet shampoo and antibiotics). if anyone has any advise or expierenced wisdom to share i would really appriciate it! thanks!upruns:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> hey there,
> Im new to the forum and to Bullies! I just adopted a little blue girl. first got her on oct. 13th 2012 she was 16lbs at about 4 months old. (she was starved and thrown out of the window of a truck someone got her and took her to the vet my neighbor runs a rescue and she has been with me ever since that day) The vet stated she should have been closer to 26lbs not 16. by Nov. 29th (a little over 5mo old now, i guess) she weighed in at 33lbs. she doubled in a month, but i am wondering if anyone knows if she will get much bigger? she is no longer growing and gaining the weight as she has been, but she was 10lbs underweight so im guessing thats why the rapid growth and now its normalizing i guess, but will this effect future growth since she was starved like that? ive already gotten her fixed, been working on getting her hair and skin better (yay vet shampoo and antibiotics). if anyone has any advise or expierenced wisdom to share i would really appriciate it! thanks!upruns:


Always start your own thread.... Better chance people will see it.


----------

